# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  Master of Arts degree in Austrian Economics - new program from Mises Institute

## emazur

For me this came out of nowhere and found it by chance because someone in my Twitter feed clicked 'like'
https://mises.org/wire/mises-institu...ence-next-week




> We  accept only the best and brightest students, so we set the price to attract quality applicants while still giving them skin in the game. And we have the best professors, names like Dr. Joseph Salerno, Dr. Peter Klein, Dr. Robert Murphy, Dr. Carmen Dorobăț, Dr. Jeffrey Herbener, and Dr. Sandra Klein. They hold PhDs from prestigious universities including NYU, UCLA, Columbia University, Cal-Berkeley, Rutgers University, and Virginia Tech. All are accomplished scholars who have lectured or taught at Mises Institute events, published in our journals and online publications, and released books under our imprint. Many were personal friends or protégés of Murray Rothbard.


https://mises.org/edu



> The program consists of the following coursework:
> Microeconomics
> Monetary Economics
> Quantitative Economics:  Uses and Limitations
> Macroeconomics
> History of Economic Thought I
> History of Economic Thought II
> Comparative Economic Systems
> History of Economic Regulation and Financial Crises
> ...


https://cdn.mises.org/mi_ma-econ-cou...3-2020_web.pdf
This new degree is not yet accredited but in-progress:



> ACCREDITATION
> While the MIs activities and seminars are well regarded
> (and have been for nearly forty years), the MIs Master
> of Arts in Austrian Economics degree and the Certificate
> Program in Austrian Economics are not currently
> accredited. However, MI will seek formal accreditation at
> its earliest date of eligibility.


I'm gonna consider enrolling part time

----------


## trey4sports

Yeah, the program looks amazing. I actually have been emailing back and forth with the Provost and unfortunately there are 16 states where post-secondary private accreditation is mandatory. One of which is the great (not really) state of GA. So unfortunately they cannot accept my application.

----------


## emazur

That's too bad. I'm in AL so no conflict. Now that this thread exists under 'similar threads' I see I duped your thread in the economy subforum which was from April - how did you find out about the program so early? By now it seems like this should be getting much more attention than it is but it's been crickets on here (besides you), Tom Woods, LRC, and EPJ

----------


## trey4sports

> That's too bad. I'm in AL so no conflict. Now that this thread exists under 'similar threads' I see I duped your thread in the economy subforum which was from April - how did you find out about the program so early? By now it seems like this should be getting much more attention than it is but it's been crickets on here (besides you), Tom Woods, LRC, and EPJ


I believe I saw it by chance actually. I was browsing the Mises site and I believe there was a tab entitled "Mises U" and I happened to click on it and got really excited about the program. I believe there will be more excitement as the program gets some traction. The value is really incredible. You are essentially getting online, targeted instruction from the top Austrian economists in the world for what equates to about $4,500 for a 30 credit MA Economics degree. 

For comparison, look at an online economics degree from most universities and you will see the cost is much higher. A George Mason online-only MA Degree in Economics is about $30,000 for a 30 credit degree. There is a curriculum difference between the two degrees though. The Mises Institute degree is focused exclusively on Austrian Economics whereas a George Mason University MA degree is going to be a mix of macro economics in the Austrian tradition, conventional microeconomics as well as experimental economics. 

From what i can tell the Mises Institute degree in Austrian Economics is really geared toward people who want to get into academia and who are very interested in the subject.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

_This_ is the sort of thing libertarians should be working on.

Now let's hope they get accredited.

----------


## trey4sports

> _This_ is the sort of thing libertarians should be working on.
> 
> Now let's hope they get accredited.


That is the plan. I have been exchanging emails back and forth with the Provost and from what I can ascertain the goal is to get full national accreditation after the first year. There is a reciprocity system (NC-SARA) that will provide Mises U with full accreditation after 1 full year in operation - granted everything goes according to plan. That accreditation would open the program up to someone like myself who happens to live in a state which requires state-based accreditation before I can legally enroll.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> That is the plan. I have been exchanging emails back and forth with the Provost and from what I can ascertain the goal is to get full national accreditation after the first year. There is a reciprocity system (NC-SARA) that will provide Mises U with full accreditation after 1 full year in operation - granted everything goes according to plan. That accreditation would open the program up to someone like myself who happens to live in a state which requires state-based accreditation before I can legally enroll.


That's terrific; I hope that they're able to overcome those hurdles.

----------

